# Live bait shop Milton/Bagdad



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if there is a live bait shop in the Milton/Bagdad area?


----------



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

Line casters on dogwood just north of Milton.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

And a place on 90 east of the bridge


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Mac1109 said:


> And a place on 90 east of the bridge


Bitco, they usually have shinners, shrimp, crickets and worms, line casters on dogwood, 1/2 mile North of williard norris. Jims in Pace as well as Swamp house usuall y have shrimp.. Thats about all I can think of


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yea, Bitco east of downtown Milton.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, called Bitco and LineCasters and got the lowdown on their hours and bait. Lines Casters is low right now but Bitco seems to have it all.

Got to do something to put a fish in the box. "Catching" has been rather poor over here in the lower Choctaw Delta area. Few keeps to be found and those are by others, not me!!!


----------

